# Jack Points for oil change



## Zahc (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello Nissan forum.
I am going to try and change the oil on my 1997 2-door sentra tomorrow.
Here is where I am planning to place the jack and stands:








The beam looks like a flat place to put the jack, but is it strong enough to support the weight? I don't want to fuck up the underbody of my car.
I will place the stands under the factory points.


----------



## Zahc (Aug 10, 2013)

Forget it, found my answer in the service manual:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or if you can find a good set of Rhino ramps, that will be great too, in mind of possible future projects.


----------

